# Sinbad & Napoleon



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

My neighbour took this picture of Sinbad and Napoleon out in the garden recently, I thought it was rather lovely so thought I would share it with you all!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Great photo, love the green eyes.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Fantastic picture

What breed are they?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous - they look very relaxed there, just shooting the breeze


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> Fantastic picture
> 
> What breed are they?


Thanks! They're bronze Egyptian Maus.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

They are beautiful :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::thumbsup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Gorgeous cats and a great photo. They do look like two old geezers shooting the breeze!


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

They're really beautiful, very striking cats and the photograph's brilliant too. I really like their markings


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

ow, they're beautiful (ah, and they know it )


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

wow they are beautiful


----------



## Twincats (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful cats, and I love their names!!


----------



## doclubz (Mar 7, 2012)

WOW!! they r both stunning....... Looks like a pic out of a wildlife mag..... beautiful markings.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Twincats said:


> Beautiful cats, and I love their names!!


Thank you - it took me three months to name them, but Sinbad is very naughty and Napoleon is little, so their names pretty much settled on them naturally!



doclubz said:


> WOW!! they r both stunning....... Looks like a pic out of a wildlife mag..... beautiful markings.


Thanks - from a distance they do look a little bit like tiny leopards, actually freaked out a couple of my more nervous neighbours a while ago!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a beautiful picture, such gorgeous cats,_


----------



## BespokePetSupplies (May 10, 2012)

They look like they're on the hunt for something


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

BespokePetSupplies said:


> They look like they're on the hunt for something


a) A bird
b) A squirrel
c) Another cat

(Roughly in order of interest, btw - birds are worth hunting, but they have learned that chasing squirrels is fun but a waste of energy (they're too fast and clever), and other cats just need to be faced down, not worth any effort...)


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Lovely picture


----------

